# Para USA Customer service



## Grimjack (Dec 30, 2006)

It seems that you hear nothing but bad about Para customer service but here is a good story. I recently bought a used Para CCO and while doing the qualification for my concealed carry permit the extractor hook broke. I sent an e-mail to Para USA explaining the problem and inquired about purchasing a replacement. I knew I had no warrenty coverage since I was not the original owner. I received a prompt reply from Jeff England, who only asked for my address and then sent me two hooks free. I am very impressed, and consider this to be outstanding service. Thanks a million to Jeff and Para USA. I will be a repeat customer.


----------

